# Ogden Taxis



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a good taxidermist that's not terribly priced in the Ogden area. I want to mount a Sage hen this year if I draw and if not I might mount a big blue or ruffie. Any suggestions? How much should I plan on spending??
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com/


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Is this your website? What are the rates? Where is it located?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Send a pm to TEX-O-BOB on this forum. That's his website. I believe he's in Kayesville. I have no idea what he charges. I just know I love his handiwork. I've seen many photos of pieces that he's done over the years and they have all been gorgeous.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Will do, thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll save you the time of a PM... 

I won't quote prices here on the forum, but sage grouse can get a little spendy. (over two hundy) The biggest problem with all the grouse species is that they're hunted and harvested WAY to early in the season and are usually plagued with pin-feathers. Of all the sage grouse I've taken in over the years I think I've mounted three of em. :? The only other bird that is worse for having pin feathers is a crane. I've taken in 12, and mounted 2. I simply will not put my name on something or charge you for something that is gong to look like an ashtray no matter what I do to it.

So, my advice, hunt as late in the year as you can, get to the bird before your dog does, and shoot really nice big mature birds.

Good luck.

Here's what I can do with a nice grouse.  


















Not a grouse, but you get the idea...


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I don't know what to expect for the Sage Grouse hunt. I'm sure I can get a nice big mature blue grouse though. I know of a spot that holds the big boys late in the year. I'll do my best and if I get a big boy down, I'll shoot you a PM.

BTW- Very nice work
[attachment=0:1qon7lxo]The big blues.JPG[/attachment:1qon7lxo]


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Good Fan
[attachment=1:23vzd2eh]Good Fan.JPG[/attachment:23vzd2eh]
Bad Fan
[attachment=0:23vzd2eh]Crap Fan.JPG[/attachment:23vzd2eh]

Is this what you mean???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Not really, those fans on the big birds do look good and that is _part_ of what I mean, but the real issues are going to be up around the head, neck and mantle area on the bird. They will always have pin feathers in those areas and don't usually prime up till late Dec. A big mature male will be about 90% by mid to late Nov. though. When you get one you think is nice just gently brush the feathers back on his neck and see if you can see some ones that look a little "short". If you don't see any short feathers and the bird looks nice and smooth, he's probably a good one. Those birds you have in the pics look pretty nice, but you really can't tell until you look at em close. It costs you nothing to bring me a pile of birds to look through and decide if they are good or not. Bring them by fresh and not frozen and we can look through them. :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Technically a Greater Prairie Chicken is a grouse, and that "bad" fan is from a female dusky grouse, hence the non-concurrent band.

:wink:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Prarie Chicken, Sage Grouse, Sage Hen, ect. These are all the same bird and yes, they are grouse. A blue grouse, Pine Chicken, Pine hen, and DUSKY grouse are also all the same bird.
What's your point???


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> it costs you nothing to bring me a pile of birds to look through and decide if they are good or not. Bring them by fresh and not frozen and we can look through them. :wink:


I usually go about mid october to this spot and that's really the only time I can get up there. Most of the birds I have shot look real nice. I guess I'll just have to bag a limit and bring them to ya :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> Prarie Chicken, Sage Grouse, Sage Hen, ect. These are all the same bird and yes, they are grouse........................


A Prairie Chicken, a grouse, is a completely different bird than a Sage Grouse or Sage Hen.

Those are nice Blue Grouse (now Dusky Grouse) you have there. How late does the season stay open in Utah? Ours in Wyoming goes thru Nov 30.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow TEX, that's a gorgeous Prairie Chicken mount.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > Prarie Chicken, Sage Grouse, Sage Hen, ect. These are all the same bird and yes, they are grouse........................
> ...


Whatever :roll: Everybody has a different name for them.

A blue grouse is a blue grouse and I will always call it a blue grouse. You dusky boys can kiss it!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I was surfing around looking for some good poses for a big blue, and I found a few that I really like.
[attachment=1:6dpb9wuj]Blue Pose 1.JPG[/attachment:6dpb9wuj]
[attachment=0:6dpb9wuj]Blue Pose 2.JPG[/attachment:6dpb9wuj]

I looked all over the place for a Sage Grouse Mount and couldn't find very much at all. Nothing at all with a sage grouse in strutt.

Anybody got any cool pics of Grouse Taxidermy???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice looking dusky up top. :|


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

HJB said:


> A blue grouse is a blue grouse and I will always call it a blue grouse. You dusky boys can kiss it!


I agree in that Blues will always be Blues to me!


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

They are all pine hens


----------

